# Need help identifying this old track bike



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 17, 2015)

*Me too!*

Those look like Nervex rear fork ends/drop outs but I'm not certain on the lugs.  I have a mystery track frame from the same period that I'd really like to learn more about.  Yours is the first I've seen to share similar seat stay ends that ate open.  They also share similar rear fork ends.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 17, 2015)

associate258 said:


> Those look like Nervex rear fork ends/drop outs but I'm not certain on the lugs.  I have a mystery track frame from the same period that I'd really like to learn more about.  Yours is the first I've seen to share similar seat stay ends that ate open.  They also share similar rear fork ends.




Also quite certain that those Bianchi stickers that came with the bike are not factory..


----------

